# Help needed! Massey 2660-80hd I put needed.



## Kaen3e (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm finally gonna retire my literal batman tractor ( owned by the Michael Keaton ranch next door) ford 7000. Hours unknown. I snagged it when we sold the ranch in Montana. It has been a great little tractor for my small under 50ac hay/cow project. I've been really looking hard at the Massey 2660hd-26680hd series. A do all little tractor. The Perkins engine and weight are the attracting factors. Any experience with this series is appreciated. I have my eye on a couple and want to make a decision in the next month


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

im a big fan of the perkins I think the 2600 series is made by ursus in Poland massey has partnered with them before back in the 90's on a 261 it was a pretty weak tractor but the 2600 looks like a pretty tough machine im sure they have been improved upon.from what I have seen they look like the masseys of old like the 100.200 series and they were great simple tractors.


----------



## MFred (Nov 29, 2013)

2600hd tractors were made in Brazil. Updated versions of the 400 then 500 series. All 4 sizes were turbo and could get with a synchronized shuttle transmission which made it nice. Old school ferguson pump in the transmission for the three point. Pretty simple machines, easy to work on.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

I should have read the post a little closer MFred is absolutely correct the hd series was made in brazil I had a 481 that was made there put 2500 hours on it with no problems heavy made simple tractor didn't like the cable operated brakes took a lot of pedal pressure to operate but the 2600 hd may have been changed


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Haven't had the actual tractor, but have had a lot of Perkins engines on the farm over the years, very reliable engines.


----------



## JRehberg (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll second the Perkins engine. We picked up an 2004 MF 491 earlier this year with 330 original hours. The engine has a lot of power and it's a heavy tractor but it's still enjoyable to operate and thankfully no computers! Was definitely an upgrade from our wore out MF265; everything on the 265 is wore out except the Perkins engine.


----------



## Kaen3e (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks to everyone that posted feed back publicly and privately.


----------



## Kaen3e (Mar 21, 2015)

Found a mf399 not far away with a load and 2800hrs. Might be a much more cost effective offer


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have been through several 399s. They are good tractors if you like old-school


----------

